# >solved<  frisches System, keine GUI

## klausyaesu

Ein alter Mann ist seit 11 Jahren Linux-User, und befasst sich nun erstmals seit 1 Woche mit Gentoo. Aus einer Live-CD wurde ein frisches System aufgesetzt, Hardware ist ein Acer-Laptop (eMachines 725) mit einem Intel GM4500M-Graphikchip.

System bootet, diverse Kommandos wie --update --deep @world, etc-update, --depclean, usw. laufen durch, alles neu und updated. Die Logdatei /var/log/Xorg1.log und Xorg2.log weisen keine Errors (EE) auf, nur diverse Info-Warnungen.

Mit wgetpaste wurde dies dem englischsprachigen Discussionsforum zur Prüfung gegeben, sieht alles gut aus. Twm und Xterm ist installiert.

ABER: beim Kommando "startx twm" scheitert der Versuch, die GUI zu starten -- ohne Fehlermeldung, System kehrt mit einigen angezeigten Infos (Linux-Version etc. etc.) zur Command-Line zurück und sagt: X erfolgreich geschlossen.

Bei Eingabe von "startx" alleine ein abweichendes Verhalten: System fällt in einen schwarzen Monitor, nix mehr zu sehen, ABER Hintergrundlicht eingeschaltet (Backlight). Man kann dann TTY2 per shortcut aufrufen und ist wieder im Login.

Dies alles unter Root.

Die Treiberdatei i915 ist in Xorg.log als initiert aufgeführt. Es s c h e i n t alles okay zu sein, aber keine GUI ist zu erreichen.

Das englische Forum konnte nicht weiterhelfen, ein Neddy gab erste Tipps, aber hatte dann keine Geduld.

Gibt es hier eine Idee, wie man doch noch in die GUI kommt ?

Danke sehr.       PS: bei startx twm kommt als Antwort:

The Xkeyboard keymap compiler reports: could not resolve keysym XF86BrightnessAuto und weitere keysym Warnungen, die enden mit: 5errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X serverxterm

sollte also doch unbedenklich sein, aber nichts geht betreff GUI

.................

Nachsatz:  inzwischen fährt das Gentoo System bis zum TWM-Login Manager hoch, nach Eingabe von User und Passwort kommt man in die twm-Oberfläche.

JEDOCH:  man ist in twm "gefangen",  etliche conf-Dateien hab ich korrigiert, aber KEIN anderer Display-Manager klappt. Somit keine "echte" GUI, da twm doch sehr begrenzt ist.  Ideen ?Last edited by klausyaesu on Tue Oct 05, 2021 5:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Die Logdatei /var/log/Xorg1.log und Xorg2.log weisen keine Errors (EE) auf, nur diverse Info-Warnungen. 

 

Klingt so, als würde der X Server gestartet werden... Also schon mal gut!

 *Quote:*   

> Dies alles unter Root. 

 

Oh nein! Bitte X nicht als root starten! Unter Linux sollte man eigentlich nie als root arbeiten - außer für System-Konfigurations und -Wartungsarbeiten.

 *Quote:*   

> aber keine GUI ist zu erreichen. 

 

Welche GUI möchtest Du denn? Xfce, KDE, Gnome, twm, ... ???

Und was hast Du in Deine ~/.xinitrc Datei geschrieben, um den Window-Manager zu starten?

 *Quote:*   

> Bei Eingabe von "startx" alleine ein abweichendes Verhalten: System fällt in einen schwarzen Monitor, nix mehr zu sehen, ABER Hintergrundlicht eingeschaltet (Backlight). Man kann dann TTY2 per shortcut aufrufen und ist wieder im Login. 

 

Falls twm installiert und konfiguriert sein sollte, ist das vermutlich ein ganz nomales Verhalten. Wenn ich in meiner ~/.xinitrc twm konfiguriere und startx aufrufe, erscheint bei mir auch nur ein schwarzer Bildschirm. Beim Drücken der rechten Maustaste erscheint dann ein Menü.

----------

## klausyaesu

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Bin total neu in Gentoo, hatte irgenwo gelesen, dass der X -Start unter root Probleme vermeiden kann. Nun hab ich einen User angelegt, aber das gleiche Verhalten. 

Nach reboot hab ich nun nochmal ein update --deep system laufen. Mein Ziel ist es, Gnome zu starten, hab ich auch kompiliert / installiert und bei emerge --depclean kommen keine Meldungen, also sieht alles gut aus. TWM war nur als Zwischenschritt gedacht, um den StartX-Befehl zu testen..................

Bei Eingabe von "startx gnome" das gleiche Verhalten, die GUI wird nicht und nie erreicht, sondern das System fällt mit diversen keysym-Warnungen auf die Kommandozeile zurück. Wobei laut englischem Forum diese Warnungen nicht kritisch sind und nix damit zu tun haben, dass startx nicht funktioniert. 

In Xinitrc hab ich keine Änderungen vorgenommen, ist noch so wie installiert, wie gesagt frisches System.

Da liegt eventuell "der Hase begraben".....

----------

## klausyaesu

die "xinitrc" soll ich eventuell selbst anlegen mit Nano Editor, richtig?

Inhalt:  exec gnome

korrekt ?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

wenn GNOME installiert ist, dann ist vermutlich auch der Display Manager gnome-base/gdm mit installiert worden.

Wenn der genutzt werden soll, dann schau zb auch im https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GNOME/Guide#Enabling_GDM

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> wenn GNOME installiert ist, dann ist vermutlich auch der Display Manager gnome-base/gdm mit installiert worden. 

 

Es gibt zwei Arten, um in die GUI zu kommen:

Automatisch beim Systemstart, danach Login am Display Manager

Booten in die Textkonsole, Login auf der Textkonsole, danach die GUI mit "startx" starten

Man muss sich entscheiden, welche von beiden Methoden man verwenden möchte. 

Wenn man die GUI automatisch beim Systemstart aktivieren möchte - ja, dann ist die Installation und Aktivierung eines Display Managers sinnvoll.

Wenn man die GUI über "startx" starten möchte, dann sollte man eine Datei "~./xinitrc" anlegen und dort den passenden Befehl zum Starten des gewünschten Window Managers eintragen. Es gibt auch eine Default-Datei /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc, die den twm startet, falls dieser installiert ist. Was genau in die ~/.xinitrc rein muss, steht in der Regel auf den Wiki-Seiten der Desktop-Umgebungen.

Bei Gnome kommt hinzu, dass Gnome bereits unter Wayland läuft (oder laufen kann) - und dass man sich deshalb auch mit Wayland beschäftigen kann/darf/muss/sollte.

----------

## klausyaesu

Zwischennachricht: bei startx startet nun TWM Displaymanager, zumindest ein Fortschritt und Zeichen, dass grundsätzlich Grafiktreiber funktionieren. Weiterer Bericht später.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Zwischennachricht: bei startx startet nun TWM Displaymanager, zumindest ein Fortschritt und Zeichen, dass grundsätzlich Grafiktreiber funktionieren.

 

Das ist doch schon mal gut!   :Smile: 

Der twm ist halt "tiny" - und bietet für die meisten Anwender zu wenige Funktionen. Ich habe ihn aber als Fallback installiert. Wenn es bei der GUI, mit der ich gerade arbeite, Probleme geben sollte, kann ich immer auf twm zurückfallen.

Als nächstes geht es darum, dass Du Gnome anstelle von twm startest.

Für welche Startmethode hast Du Dich denn entscheiden? Über einen Display-Manager? Oder über startx?

Und noch eine Frage: welches Init-System verwendest Du? OpenRC? Oder Systemd?

----------

## klausyaesu

hallo und danke für den Zuspruch. 

Nachdem ich über eine Woche gebraucht habe, um zumindest zum TWM zu kommen, werde ich nicht aufgeben...... 85 Stunden kompiliert.

Das System ist als OpenRC kompiliert.

Nachdem ich etliche conf-Dateien geändert und eine xdm angelegt hab, ist die Situation nun so, dass das Gentoo-System automatisch bis zum TWM Manager hochfährt und ich es nicht anhalten kann. Im TWM hab ich dann die Xterm Konsole, die allerdings englische Tastaturbelegung hat. Egal. 

Im Moment weiß ich nicht, wie weiter. Hab mal zwischendurch Fluxbox kompiliert, aber 'start fluxbox' funkioniert auch nicht. Komme nicht mehr aus TWM raus.

Danke für Vorschläge.

PS:  der im gnome-Wiki genannte Befehl als User "sed -i '1i\export XDG_MENU_PREFIX=gnome-' ~/.xinitrc" hat nicht funktioniert.

PS PS:  hab an anderer Stelle gelesen, dass auch fluxbox Startprobleme haben kann. Würde daher zu xfce als Display-Manager ausweichen, den kenn ich von Debian.

Beste Grüsse!

Und nach der Entscheidung für einen Displaymanager werde ich dieses Wiki mal angehen: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce/Guide/de

----------

## klausyaesu

aus twm heraus kann man keinen anderen display-manager starten, denke ich mal.

trotz Änderungen laut dem Wiki fährt immer wieder nur twm automatisch hoch. Werde mal weiter probieren. Es sind nun gnome, fluxbox und xfce4 installiert, depclean sagt, dass wenige gnome-Abhängigkeitspakete nicht vorhanden sind - stört nicht, da nun xfce angewendet werden soll. Wie komme ich nun aus TWM heraus, in die Konsole, um dann "start xfce4" einzugeben......?

----------

## mike155

Da Du XFCE ansprichst: ich verwende zurzeit auch hauptsächlich den XFCE.

Ich melde mich an als User "mike155". In meinem Home-Verzeichnis habe ich eine Datei .xinitrc mit folgendem Inhalt:

```
exec startxfce4
```

Wenn ich startx eingebe, startet die XFCE GUI. 

Wenn ich stattdessen twm haben möchte, schreibe ich in meine ~/.xinitrc Datei:

```
exec twm
```

Die von Dir angegebenen Befehle "start xfce4" oder "start twm" funktionieren vermutlich nur unter manchen Linux-Distributionen. Nämlich dann, wenn in ~/.xinitrc oder in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc der übergebene Parameter ausgewertet wird. Wenn man eine minimale ~/.xinitrc-Datei hat - wie in diesem Post beschrieben - funktioniert es nicht.

----------

## klausyaesu

danke, werde ich noch heute probieren

Update Nachsatz:   hat nicht geklappt , hab es genau so gemacht, wie von dir geschrieben . Das Problem ist, dass das System eigenständig bis zum LOGIN schon in TWM hochfährt. Das heisst, ich bin schon am Login INNERHALB twm, und dann ist es egal, ob ich root oder den User Klaus eingebe: beides mal komme ich "nur" in twm

Auch die Dateien "xdm" und "xinitrc" in /etc/X11/ hab ich mit dem Befehl "exec startxfce4" versehen. Ergebnislos.

Scheint also eine andere der globale Einstellungen zu sein.

Ich suche weiter. Danke

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

weiter zu berichten: auch nach Änderung auf xfce4 im session-manager "XSESSION" im Ordner "/env.d" bleibt twm hartnäckig bestehen und fährt weiter automatisch hoch

----------

## klausyaesu

GAU: größter anzunehmender UNFALL

.......................................................

nachdem ich in die Datei etc/conf.d/ nun zum test SLIM als Display-Manager eingetragen habe, ist das System unbrauchbar.

Es fährt hoch, zeigt neuen Login-Manager, bei Einloggen wechselt das System in den TWM-Xterm (Konsole), ABER: weder Maus noch Tastatur sind vorhanden, beide ohne Funktion. GAR NICHTS geht mehr. Tja, das ist wohl das Ende.

Gentoo ist tief zu konfigurieren, aber eben auch von einem Erstbenutzer wie mir zu tode zu konfigurieren. Eigner Fehler, unlösbar ???

es stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob man den Bootvorgang irgendwie unterbrechen kann, um wieder zu einer Shell zu kommen ?Last edited by klausyaesu on Mon Oct 04, 2021 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mike155

Äh nein. Du brauchst nicht zu suchen.

Bitte lies meinen obigen Post nochmal. Es gibt zwei Wege, um in die GUI zu kommen. Beide Wege sind unterschiedlich und werden unterschiedlich konfiguriert. 

Wenn Dein System bereits beim Booten die GUI startet, brauchst Du kein startx und auch kein xinitrc. In diesem Fall musst Du einen Display Manager konfigurieren. @Josef95 hat Dir eine Seite genannt. Hast Du die Seite gelesen?

Weiter oben habe ich 2 Fragen gestellt. Damit wir Dir weiterhelfen können, benötigen wir die Antworten:

Wie möchtest Du die GUI starten? Direkt beim System-Boot? Oder willst Du zur TTY-Konsole booten, Dich einloggen und die GUI dann über startx starten?

Welches Init-System verwendest Du? OpenRC oder Systemd?

Bitte poste auch die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## klausyaesu

hallo Mike155, ich habe alles und viel gelesen, wahrscheinlich zuviel. Bin nun über 100 Stunden am Arbeiten an diesem System.

Ja, ich möchte gerne in die GUI auf dem Weg, dass diese automatisch startet beim Booten, und zwar in xfce.

ABER, nun habe ich einen Fehler gemacht und slim als session-manager eingegeben. Seitdem geht gar nix mehr, NULL.

Das System fährt hoch und bootet in den Login-Manager, fehlerfrei. ABER nach Einloggen ist das System eingefroren. Auch als Root.

Nichts geht, Tastatur und Maus tot.

Danke für eine Idee.

und das System ist mit OPENRC kompiliert

----------

## klausyaesu

da alles EINGEFROREN ist, hab ich auch nicht mehr die Möglichkeit, etwas einzugeben oder den Output einer Eingabe zu posten, sorry. sorry. 

Tastatur wird nicht mehr erkannt, siehe oben.

----------

## mike155

Ja, in dieser Situation (GUI und man kann nichts mehr machen) hat sich sicherlich jeder von uns schon mal befunden!  :Smile: 

Eine Möglichkeit, die Du immer hast, ist das Booten von einem Installationsmedium (wie bei der Erstinstallation) und dann wechseln auf das System mit dem chroot-Trick. Dann hast Du wieder Zugriff auf das System.

Es geht aber auch einfacher. Wenn man beim Booten im GRUB Boot-Menü ist (Du verwendest GRUB?) kann man den Boot-Eintrag editieren und dort einen Parameter hinzufügen, so dass in den Textmodus gebootet wird. Dieser Parameter hängt natürlich davon ob, ob man Systemd oder OpenRC nutzt. Deshalb die Frage nach Deinem Init-System.

Ich vermute mal, das Du OpenRC verwendest?

Drücke im GRUB Boot-Menü 2 Mal die Taste "e", um in den Edit-Modus zu gelangen. Gehe dann mit den Cursor hoch/runter Tasten in die Zeile, die mit "linux" anfängt. Gehe mit den Cursor links/rechts Tasten ans Ende der Zeile und füge dort eine "3" hinzu (mit einem Leerzeichen davor). Drücke dann Ctrl + x oder F10, um zu booten. Dann solltest Du in einer Text-Console landen, in der Du Dich als "root" einloggen und Dein System reparieren kannst. Falls das nicht auf Anhieb funktioniert, versuche es erneut und füge die "3" weiter vorne hinzu.Last edited by mike155 on Mon Oct 04, 2021 5:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## klausyaesu

hallo und danke. NEIN, ich verwende NICHT grub, brauchst nicht zu suchen. hab LILO. Ich werde es mit einem USB-Stick Live system versuchen danke

----------

## klausyaesu

und kleiner Nebensatz: bei allen Wikis hab ich in den vergangenen Tagen festgestellt, dass einer von beispielsweise 12 Schritten, die vorgegeben sind, nicht funktioniert....... wegen Error-Meldungen oder weil das zu installierende Ebuild inzwischen "masked" ist, oder oder.  Also die Wikis sind klasse, aber nicht fehlerfrei bzw. teils nicht upgedated

----------

## klausyaesu

bin nun mit einem live-system in der gentoo-installation. Was sollte ich nun checken oder ändern ?

system ist openrc, gewünscht ist starten von xfce als direktes hochfahren bis zum Login (passwort und user sollen also eingegeben werden müssen

Wiki xfce hat nicht funktioniert.

----------

## klausyaesu

bin nun wieder unter twm manager im system

hier nun die geforderte Ausgabe von emerge --info

...........................................................................

# emerge --info

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.10.68-gentoo-dist x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.68-gentoo-dist-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_T4200_@_2.00GHz-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:     3955792 total,   3651232 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 02 Oct 2021 02:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: c878d8044440fb8bb0a2e59eff6fbcd9623583f0

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.37_p1 p0) 2.37

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          3.9.6_p2::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.53.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.43.5::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.4::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.37_p1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="https://mirror.eu.oneandone.net/linux/distributions/gentoo/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gui iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xfce4 xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2019" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, RUSTFLAGS

auch zu sehen unter https://dpaste.com/22ZBCSVAB

----------

## firefly

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> bin nun mit einem live-system in der gentoo-installation. Was sollte ich nun checken oder ändern ?
> 
> system ist openrc, gewünscht ist starten von xfce als direktes hochfahren bis zum Login (passwort und user sollen also eingegeben werden müssen
> 
> Wiki xfce hat nicht funktioniert.

 

hmm eine suche nach gentoo xfc hat das hier gefunden:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xfce/Guide (via link "Xfce Installation and Configuration Guide" https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Xfce)

----------

## klausyaesu

danke, aber wie schon oben geschrieben: hab mich EXAKT an dieses Wiki gehalten, kein Ergebnis, bin immer noch in twm gefangen. Egal was ich konfiguriere, immer und immer komme ich in twm heraus. Seltsam.

----------

## klausyaesu

okay, alles keine Hilfe. Thread kann geschlossen werden, ein frisches System, ein alter Display-Manager, ein überforderter Benutzer der mit 7 Lebensdekaden zu alt für so etwas zu sein scheint. Thema Ende.

----------

## pietinger

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> okay, alles keine Hilfe. Thread kann geschlossen werden, ein frisches System, ein alter Display-Manager, ein überforderter Benutzer der mit 7 Lebensdekaden zu alt für so etwas zu sein scheint. Thema Ende.

 

Hey, hier sind auch noch andere etwas älter ...  :Wink: 

Klaus,

gib nicht auf - Gentoo ist das geilste Linux, welches es gibt / wo gibt (ich hatte früher SuSe, RedHat und Debian; kannste alles wuchten).

Deine Kiste ist mit 4 GB und einem alten Dual-Core nicht gerade auf der Höhe der Zeit, aber es sollte gehen. Deine Bemerkungen zu den Anleitungen ... ja, in vielen sind ein oder zwei Fehlerchen ... tlw. auch deshalb weil im Laufe der Zeit sich etwas änderte und die Anleitung nicht ergänzt wurde (ich weiß wovon ich spreche; ich versuche hier meinen Install Guide auch aktuell zu halten).

Das andere Thema: Du landest im twm und kommst nicht raus. Sorry, da hätte jemand der sich mit dem twm auskennt (ich nicht) Dir die Tastenkombination sagen können. Ich nutze KDE; da drücke ich nur STRG-ALT-F1 und lande sofort in der 1. Konsole (da wo Du ohne GUI und DisplayManager auch rauskommst). Hier kann ich mich parallel zu der laufenden KDE-Sitzung (die auf 7 läuft) als User oder als Root anmelden und  alles mögliche machen. Brauche ich nur nie, da KDE auch eine hübsche GUI-Konsole hat.

Wenn Du bereits ein halbwegs laufendes System hast, wäre es schade das zu vergeben ...

Alles Gute,

Peter

----------

## klausyaesu

danke für den Zuspruch, Peter, nach einmal Ausschlafen hab ich nochmal eine nach der anderen conf-Datei gecheckt und gegoogelt, was diese bewirkt. Zufällig bin ich darauf gestoßen, dass XDM auf eine Datei "Xsession" im Pfad Xsessions verweist, diese aber nicht existiert. Hab diese minimal angelegt mit Eintrag "startxfce4" und rebootet, und das war die Lösung. Das System macht nun genau das, was ich wollte: fährt selbsttätig hoch in xfce.

Nun hab ich noch ein paar Mini-Baustellen (swap wird nicht erkannt, Tastatur ist nicht deutsch, obwohl locale de, WLAN einrichten), aber das bekomme ich alles hin.

Bin also nun doch Gentoo-Nutzer.  PS: hatte für den "nicht modernen" Laptop Gentoo ausgesucht, weil ich irgendwo las, daß man es für solche Systeme nutzen kann.

Nun hab ich zwar stolze 9 GB auf der Festplatte, aber es läuft bislang flüssig.

Danke, und nun ist dieser Thread wirklich GELÖST !

----------

## mike155

Es freut mich, dass Du das Problem noch lösen konntest.   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> PS: hatte für den "nicht modernen" Laptop Gentoo ausgesucht, weil ich irgendwo las, daß man es für solche Systeme nutzen kann. 

 

Gentoo ist eine tolle Meta-Distribution - aber nicht für jeden Anwendungsfall geeignet. Also, wenn Du ein Linux suchst, das einfach zu installieren und benutzen ist, dann ist Gentoo sicherlich NICHT die richtige Wahl. Dann würde ich Debian oder Linux Mint vorschlagen. Viele Benutzer mögen auch Ubuntu.

Gentoo ist dann die richtige Wahl, wenn man...

eine Source-Code basierte Distribution sucht

eine extrem flexible und anpassbare Linux-Distribution sucht

sehr viel über Linux lernen möchte und genau wissen möchte, wie alles funktioniert

Der Nachteil von Gentoo - und das sollte nicht verschwiegen werden - ist, dass man viel Zeit investieren muss, viel recherchieren muss und einfach Spaß am Thema "Betriebssysteme" haben sollte. 

Wenn man einfach nur ein funktionierendes Linux sucht, ist man bei Debian oder Mint besser aufgehoben.Last edited by mike155 on Tue Oct 05, 2021 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## klausyaesu

ja, und das war mir vorher klar, wie im 1. Beitrag gesagt, ich nutze Linux seit 11 Jahren (zuerst Suse, dann Opensuse, dann div., dann Ubuntu und LinuxMint, und auch Peppermint Linux. Nachdem ich nun eine GUI habe, soweit schön. Was auffallend ist: die ersten 7 Dinge, die ich installieren wollte -wie JDW, Notepadqq, Opera, Firefox, Chromium Browser, usw. ----> sind alle durch "masked"-Pakete gesperrt. Dass selbst so bekannte Anwendungen wie Firefox nicht auf Anhieb zu emergen sind, sondern man damit mühevoll kämpfen muss, finde ich bemerkenswert, leider im negativen Sinn. Aber ich werde weiter an dem System testen und arbeiten.

----------

## asturm

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> Was auffallend ist: die ersten 7 Dinge, die ich installieren wollte -wie JDW, Notepadqq, Opera, Firefox, Chromium Browser, usw. ----> sind alle durch "masked"-Pakete gesperrt.

 

Das ist nicht normal. Und erinnert mich an diesen Thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8662695.html#8662695

Was ist sonst noch alles maskiert auf diesem System? Einträge in /etc/portage/package.mask sind mit Sicherheit manuell hinzugefügt worden.

----------

## klausyaesu

na schön zu hören, dass dies nicht normal ist. 

ABER: ich habe definitiv zu 1000% NICHT manuell in dieser .mask-Datei gearbeitet (ausser 1 Zeile gelöscht), wenn Du das gemeint hast, striktes Nein. 

Per Hand nicht was hinzugefügt. Eventuell aber durch Merge und Unmerge von eBuilds, das kann sein.

Bin ja nun gut unter der xfce-Umgebung unterwegs, die ich von Debian kenne. Testweise als Alternative den "Links"-Browser installiert, stürzt ab nach Aufruf, indem er die obere Leiste nicht anzeigt. Andere Browser wie Icecat sind in den eBuilds nicht auffindbar ("emerge icecat" ohne Ergebnis, auch nicht als Vorschlag)  Also einfach ist Gentoo nicht.... aber als Rentner hab ich die Zeit, es weiter zu testen.  Ein frisches System mit solchen Detailproblemen ist halt seltsam. Auch die Locale, die ist über und überall auf de und de_latin1 oder UTF-8 gesetzt ...... und trotzdem beim Tippen ist z und u vertauscht, ö und andere Umlaute gibt es nicht, also englisch gesetzt, nur wo..... Fast erheiternd.

----------

## asturm

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> na schön zu hören, dass dies nicht normal ist. 
> 
> ABER: ich habe definitiv zu 1000% NICHT manuell in dieser .mask-Datei gearbeitet (ausser 1 Zeile gelöscht), wenn Du das gemeint hast, striktes Nein.

 

- Auf einem frischen Gentoo System ist /etc/portage/package.mask leer.

- emerge schreibt nicht selbsttätig in /etc/portage/package.mask.

Mehr gibt es eigentlich nicht zu sagen. Stattdessen gilt es auf meine vorherige Frage zurück zu kommen:

 *asturm wrote:*   

> Was ist sonst noch alles maskiert auf diesem System?

 

Das wäre wirklich interessant, und endlich einmal entsprechenden Portage output, den wir dann gerne interpretieren können.

----------

## klausyaesu

noch die Antwort an asturm: bin verblüfft, hab die package.mask gerade mit nano aufgerufen, und die Datei ist     l e e r     , empty, nothing.

Wie ist das gemeint, portage output ????  was soll ich tun ?

und 2.) hab gerade nochmal firefox probiert zu installieren, es kommt: "Error, kein LLVM Slot"

----------

## asturm

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> noch die Antwort an asturm: bin verblüfft, hab die package.mask gerade mit nano aufgerufen, und die Datei ist     l e e r     , empty, nothing.

 

Und trotzdem gab es den verlinkten Thread in dem alle verfügbaren openssl Versionen auf dem System maskiert waren. Es ist also eine mehr als berechtigte Frage.

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> Wie ist das gemeint, portage output ????  was soll ich tun ?

 

Ganz einfach, angefangen von # emerge ... bis runter zur letzten Zeile, alles.

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> und 2.) hab gerade nochmal firefox probiert zu installieren, es kommt: "Error, kein LLVM Slot"

 

Denn damit kann niemand etwas anfangen.

----------

## klausyaesu

guter asturm, bitte bedenken, dass ich erst ein paar tage vor gentoo sitze.

Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, welche Datei Du mit "portage" meinst, es ist doch ein Dateizweig mit mehreren Dateien. Welche ist gemeint ?

Will ja nicht widersprechen, Ihr seid erfahren, aber versetzt euch dochmal in einen uralten Mann, der als Newbie unterwegs ist. Da kann man eine Antwort doch etwas detaillierter als Hilfe geben. Dankeschön !

----------

## asturm

Portage ist Gentoo's Paketmanager, `sys-apps/portage`, das steht schon im zweiten Absatz des Installationshandbuchs.

emerge ist unser Kommandozeileninterface für das Portage System, es ist als Teil von sys-apps/portage installiert.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Working/Portage

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64#Working_with_Portage

----------

## klausyaesu

ja, okay, verstanden. Und was soll ich tun?  wgetpastebin nutzen ?

Nur noch kleiner Nachsatz: hatte vor 3 Jahren einen Schlaganfall und habe an und an Konzentrationsschwierigkeiten. Da ich schon so weit mit dem System gekommen bin, werd ich den Rest auch noch schaffen.

----------

## asturm

Was ich damit sagen wollte ist: portage/emerge wird oft synonym verwendet.

Was wir brauchen hab ich schon weiter oben geschrieben:

 *asturm wrote:*   

>  *klausyaesu wrote:*   Wie ist das gemeint, portage output ????  was soll ich tun ? 
> 
> Ganz einfach, angefangen von # emerge ... bis runter zur letzten Zeile, alles.

 

Wir benötigen sowohl das emerge Kommando, das benutzt wurde, als auch den kompletten daraus resultierenden Output der Abhängigkeitskalkulation. Wenn das einen gewissen Umfang nicht übersteigt (also lediglich die fehlschlagende Abhängigkeitskalkulation), dann direkt hier in [code] tags einfügen. Aus einer grafischen Benutzeroberfläche ist das ja einfach. Ansonsten - z.B. bei tausenden Zeilen bis zum resultierenden Kompilierfehler - ja, wgetpaste.

----------

## klausyaesu

jetzt hab ich es verstanden. Hab zwar GUI, aber immer noch keinen graphischen Browser. Die Ausgabe ist überschaubar. Werde es versuchen

----------

## klausyaesu

# emerge firefox

!!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/zz-autounmask' needs updating.

Calculating dependencies   * See the CONFIGURATION FILES and CONFIGURATION FILES UPDATE TOOLS

 * sections of the emerge man page to learn how to update config files.

......... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/openh264-2.1.1  USE="plugin -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-avx2" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r4  USE="bzip2 crypt (unicode) -natspec" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libevent-2.1.11  USE="ssl threads -debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-common-12.0.1 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-12.0.1  USE="static-analyzer xml -debug -default-compiler-rt -default-libcxx -default-lld -doc -llvm-libunwind -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 (-ARC) -ARM -AVR (-CSKY) -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -RISCV -Sparc -SystemZ (-VE) -WebAssembly -XCore" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9 (-python3_10) -python3_8" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/xvid-1.3.7  USE="threads -examples -pic" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvpx-1.10.0  USE="postproc*" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-dns/c-ares-1.17.2  USE="-static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/nodejs-14.17.6  USE="icu npm snapshot ssl system-icu system-ssl -debug -doc -inspector -lto -pax-kernel -systemtap -test" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-sound/lame-3.100-r3  USE="frontend -debug -mp3rtp -sndfile -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(-mmx)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/libomp-12.0.1  USE="(-cuda) -hwloc -offload -ompt -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/compiler-rt-12.0.1  USE="clang -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/compiler-rt-sanitizers-12.0.1  USE="asan cfi clang dfsan gwp-asan hwasan libfuzzer lsan memprof msan profile safestack scudo tsan ubsan xray (-shadowcallstack) -test" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/clang-runtime-12.0.1  USE="compiler-rt openmp sanitize -libcxx" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libaom-2.0.0  USE="-doc -examples" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -avx -avx2 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/lld-12.0.1  USE="-test" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cbindgen-0.20.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/dav1d-0.9.1  USE="10bit 8bit asm" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libsdl2-2.0.16  USE="X alsa dbus joystick opengl sound threads udev video (-aqua) (-custom-cflags) -doc -fcitx4 -gles1 -gles2 -haptic -ibus -jack -kms -libsamplerate -nas -oss -pipewire -pulseaudio -sndio -static-libs -vulkan -wayland -xinerama -xscreensaver" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow" VIDEO_CARDS="(-vc4)" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-video/ffmpeg-4.4-r1  USE="X alsa bzip2 dav1d encode gnutls gpl iconv mp3 network opengl postproc sdl svg threads truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -chromaprint -chromium -codec2 -cpudetection (-cuda) -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gsm -hardcoded-tables -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libaom -libaribb24 -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libtesseract -libv4l -libxml2 -lv2 -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -openal -opencl -openh264 -openssl -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rav1e -rubberband -samba -snappy -sndio -speex -srt -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vaapi -vdpau -vidstab -vpx -vulkan -webp -x265 -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -sse3 -sse4_1 -sse4_2 -ssse3 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/firefox-78.14.0  USE="clang dbus gmp-autoupdate openh264 system-av1 system-harfbuzz system-icu system-jpeg system-libevent system-libvpx system-webp -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -hwaccel -jack -lto -pgo -pulseaudio (-screencast) (-selinux) -wayland -wifi" L10N="-ach -af -an -ar -ast -az -be -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -ca-valencia -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-CA -en-GB -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mk -mr -ms -my -nb -ne -nl -nn -oc -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tl -tr -trs -uk -ur -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-client/firefox-78.14.0::gentoo[system-libvpx]

# required by firefox (argument)

>=media-libs/libvpx-1.10.0 postproc

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

----------

## pietinger

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> !!! Found 2 make.conf files, using both '/etc/make.conf' and '/etc/portage/make.conf'

 

Kurzer Einschub von mir: DAS solltest Du wirklich schnell mal bereinigen. Nutze nur die /etc/portage/make.conf und lösche die andere. Bevor Du die löscht schau Dir aber den Inhalt an und übertrage ggf. Wichtiges von dort in die /etc/portage/make.conf.

P.S.: @asturm ist unser Gentoo Developer für KDE und ist immer kurz angebunden (also nicht mit Unfreundlichkeit verwechseln). Schau Dich auch ruhig mal in allen deutschen Unterforen um ... wenn Du da einige Threads liest wirst Du feststellen dass Du nicht der einzige Ü70 bist  :Wink:  Ich bin auch schon Rentner, war früher Netzwerkspezialist und habe meinen früheren Job nun wieder zum Hobby gemacht ... außerdem bin ich ein bischen paranoid ...  :Wink: 

----------

## klausyaesu

danke für die nette Antwort. War Werkstattleiter Hardware im Berufsleben und später Prokurist. Ich kaufe in der ebucht wöchentlich Notebooks, versehe die mit neuer Festplatte und Linux und gebe diese dann zum Pauschalpreis 30 € an Bedürftige jeder Art wie ALG2-Empfänger. Das ist mein gutes Werk Richtung Lebensende.

so, zu Gentoo........:

Das mit der make.conf hab ich im Hinterkopf. Nun hab ich es eventuell selbst lösen können:

a) hab den unmerged Links-browser wieder installiert, dadurch wurde der LLVM erledigt

b) hab die am Ende erwähnte USE-Änderung in die package.use geschrieben

c) neu eingegeben:  emerge firefox

Jetzt kompiliert das Notebook vor sich hin, 21 eBuilds, dauert also, "ist ja nicht mehr das jüngste....."  hihihihihi 

Werde weiter berichten und nochmals Danke !Last edited by klausyaesu on Tue Oct 05, 2021 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pietinger

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> danke für die nette Antwort [...] und nochmals Danke !

 

Danke zurück für Deine freundlichen Antworten !

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> Das ist mein gutes Werk Richtung Lebensende.

 

Kenn' ich ... ich versuche deswegen auch ab und zu hier zu helfen. Wenn man regelmäßig mitliest lernt man seine Pappenheimer recht schnell kennen ... ich sag nur Neddy (oder aber auch fedeliallalinea, Hu, Mike155, Josef.95, ManfredB, flammenflitzer, charles17, szatox und v.a.m. die Super sind und mir grad nicht einfallen, weil mein Gedächtnis ... sch***** ist).

 *klausyaesu wrote:*   

> Jetzt kompiliert das Notebook vor sich hin, 21 eBuilds, dauert also, "ist ja nicht mehr das jüngste....."  hihihihihi

 

Äh ja ... bei Deiner Kiste ... wird das erst morgen etwas ...  :Wink: 

Was ich Dir aber eigentlich schreiben wollte: Hier werden keine Threads geschlossen.

Es ist aber Usus, dass der Ersteller eines Threads (weil nur der das kann) seinen ERSTEN Post editiert und den Titel ergänzt mit "Solved" oder "Gelöst" oder "Erledigt". Schau Dir einfach mal die Threads der letzen 24 Stunden an, da sollten Beispiele drin sein.

----------

## klausyaesu

hallo, also die Installation von Firefox hat nun gut geklappt. Dauerte 10 Stunden und lud 5,2 GB an eBuilds herunter. Schreibe diesen Abschlusspost auf der Gentoo/Maschine, ein feiner Moment. Nun noch das WLAN einrichten, aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Das Notebook geht an einen armen Musikstudent aus Somali-Land, im Rahmen meiner Hilfsaktion.

DANKE vor allem an die aufmunternden Worte hier, wenn ich kurz vor dem Aufgeben war. 

Alles Gute, sagt Klaus

----------

